# Drugi u akciji > Civilno društvo i druge udruge u akciji >  UNICEFova kampanja - djecu u dobi od 2 do 3 godine

## ivarica

traze za fotografiranje za plakate za novu kampanju.
molim da mi se javite na mail ako ste zainteresirani. kad mi iz unicefa posalju mail, poslat cu vam takoder detalje pa da vidite jel vam to prihvatljivo.
mailu treba priloziti fotografiju djeteta.

sad ne saljite nista, samo razmislite i javite se ovdje. 
e, da. zg djeca
i sve to je bez naknade   :Heart:

----------


## Ines

ne mogu klinci malo ispod dvije godine?  :Grin:

----------


## ivarica

vec dobivam i fotke mladje djece. 
a ne samo da sam napisala da je 2-3 nego sam napisala da mi ih jos ne saljete.

ma enma veze, saljite ali pliz dvogodisnjake, ne dojencad

----------


## ms. ivy

daj nam malo detalja, kakve fotke i slično... ne znam koliko bi andrej bio oduševljen poziranjem ako nije na ciki.

----------


## ivarica

imas mail

----------


## ivarica

zaboravila sam reci, na fotki ce biti samo dijete, nista sisa i ostalo.
trebaju im fotke da se ne dogodi da izaberu sve preslicnu djecu, npr sve plave i dugokose ili sve smedje i kratkokose

----------


## andrea

šalji i meni mejl, zainteresirana :D

----------


## ms. ivy

> imas mail


nemam   :Smile:

----------


## mamaValdo

Imas mail

----------


## ivarica

kako ste me skroz ispreskakale, ajmo ovako: vi meni mail, ja vama sturi opis i ako vam je to ok, vi meni sliku.

----------


## andrea

ok, daj šturi opis

----------


## Sun

može i meni šturi opis, imam nećaka koji je pravi maneken   :Razz:  
šaljem mail na pp

----------


## jassi

eto i nas-toncek maneken 20 mjeseci -voljni smo se slikati!!!!!!!!!!!!!! malisan zgleda kak da ima preko dvije godine-  :Laughing:

----------


## tanja_b

Može i meni šturi opis?

----------


## angelina1505

I meni, i meni!

----------


## ivarica

nadam se da sam se svima javila.
molim vas da podatke koje ste dobile zadrzite za sebe   :Smile:  
ima jos zainteresiranih?

unicef ima jos jednu molbu, osim za kampanju traže i volontere - mame, tate i djecu do 3 godine za televizijske priloge i tv spot. Svi zainteresirani mogu se javiti gordani dojcinovic na tel 98 22 66 81

----------


## suncokret

I ja sam zainteresirana, molim i meni opis

----------


## ivarica

*molim da mi sve koje ste se javile s fotografijama posaljete brojeve telefona u mailu.*

----------


## pcelica

Može i meni opis?
Šaljem mail.

----------


## ivarica

jesam.
za spot nema zainteresiranih?

----------


## ninochka

ja sam se javila teti na mob. rekla mi je da se čujemo u ponedjeljak. nešto me aktivnost ćopila ovih dana    :Laughing:

----------


## sorciere

> jesam.
> za spot nema zainteresiranih?


naravno da ima... ali tu je uključena dobna diskriminacija   :Mad:  

mene bi mogli primiti pod dvije mame s petero djece...

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing:

----------


## bdina

I meni šturi opis, molim

----------


## ana.m

I mene zanima   :Grin:

----------


## maria71

zainteresirana sam za slanje Markovih slika

evo jedne

http://i9.tinypic.com/2chlsvs.jpg

----------


## angelina_2004

I ja molim šturi opis

----------


## spooky

> I ja molim šturi opis


također

----------


## ivarica

poslala sam vam svima i molim vas ako ste zaniteresirane posaljite fotke i konttakte najkasnije do danas poslijepodne jer bi trebala sloziti cd za unicef

----------


## Bruna

Drage moje...ja poslala svog (nećaka) Franu.

Pozdrav svima

----------


## ivarica

cure, ja sam u velikoj neprilici jer kasnim s ovim a pola vas mi JOS NIJE POSLALO VASE TELEFONE, kako sam molila pred 4-5 dana.
zato sam sad poslala sto imam   :/

----------


## ivarica

VAZNO, SVE KOJE STE SE PRIJAVILE, A MOZE I OSTALE KOJE ZELITE, MOLIMO BUDITE U 17H SUTRA U RODI, CANICEVA 14, ZG, S DJECOM OBAVEZNO, NA SASTANAK S LJUDIMA IZ REKLAMNE AGENCIJE.

----------


## andrea

sa bojanom će doći MM, ja nemrem, može tak ?

----------


## ivarica

moze

----------


## Lutonjica

super.
niti ja niti muž nikako ne možemo.

obožavam sasatanke za koje ti jave dan prije.

----------


## ivarica

mame koje su se javile a nisu danas mogle doci na sastanak molim da mi se jave na mail   :Kiss:  

unicef ima jos jednu molbu - dijete od 7-8 mjeseci (u tom dijelu spota treba samostalno sjediti) pa ako imate malog puzavca i zelite da sudjeluje u spotu, molim mail

----------


## ninochka

*VAŽNO*

Zvala me gospođa iz UNICEFA i moli da joj se jave oni kojima će netko drugi dovesti dijete na snimanje.

da pojasnim  :Grin:  one tete jučer su zapisale naša imena jer je ulaz u jadran film dosta strogo kontroliran i ne može ući tko nije na popisu.

*daklem* ukoliko ste vi na popisu a muž će voditi dijete javite se obavezno ženi jer bi mogli imati problema na ulazu. 

poslat ću broj na pp kom treba

----------


## ninochka

u biti gore vam je broj u ivaričinom postu. gordana 098 22 66 81

----------


## Ines

> jer je ulaz u jadran film dosta strogo kontroliran i ne može ući tko nije na popisu.


to ziher da ne bi isle spijunirat kaj rade u bigbraderu  :Laughing:

----------


## ivarica

kako je proslo snimanje?

ima jos iz unicefa:


*jos uvijek smo u potrazi smo za bebom volonterom od 7 mjeseci za spot koji
bi se snimao u nedjelju u stanu, te djecakom od 5 godina?
 Dosta je hitno jer su snimanja u
subotu i nedjelju*.

----------


## ivarica

ok je da beba bude i starija, moze i do godine dana,* ali bi bilo vazno da je svjetlije puti ako je ikako moguce.*

prijave gorani, gore su kontakt podaci

----------


## ninochka

snimanje je bilo super. klinci su bilo totalno slatki, a Ian je bio ko doma kad se malo opustio - ipak ga je tata naučio malo strpljenju pri fotkanju   :Grin:  

u subotu idemo na ovo drugo. nadam se ne u vrijeme spavanja jer jadni oni ak ga dovedem neispavanog   :Laughing:

----------


## Ines

Rebecca je odbila suradnju  :Laughing:

----------


## ninochka

ma daj šubi   :Laughing:  kaj je bilo? ja sam morala žuriti na posao, vidjela sam taman kad je dečkić sjeo iza iana

----------


## pcelica

Nika i Sara su bile super, pravi fotomodeli. Baš su nas nasmijali.
Doduše, pošto je Nika bila pospana, mislila sam da će i ona odbiti suradnju. 
Curke su dobile i one pločice za uspomenu.   :Laughing:  

Zvali su me danas iz Digitel studija i rekli da su fotke super.

----------


## Ines

deckic se super poslikao, al mlada dama ni da bi  :Laughing:  
nikad je necu za nogometasa udat ak ovak nastavi....  :Grin:

----------


## ivarica

nadam se da ssu se javili jedan puzavac/ica i jedan petogodisnjak/ica?

----------


## Frida

puzavica je

----------


## VedranaV

> nadam se da ssu se javili jedan puzavac/ica i jedan petogodisnjak/ica?


Petogodišnjaka su isto navodno pronašli.

----------


## Mukica

uh steta kaj ovo nisam prije vidla 
moza bi prosla moja 4,5 godisnjakinja

----------


## Mukica

uh 
sad tek vidim da je u pitanju decko   :Embarassed:

----------


## ivarica

sutra unicef predstavlja svoju kampanju,
vidjela sam plakate, djeca su   :Heart:   :Heart:   :Heart:

----------


## pcelica

> sutra unicef predstavlja svoju kampanju,
> vidjela sam plakate, djeca su


Da?
Je li Nika na plakatu?
Zvali su me davno iz Digitela i rekli da je izabrana, ali su rekli da će zvati iz Unicefa da potpišemo suglasnost, pa mi sada ništa nije jasno.

----------


## ivarica

ajme, ne znam sad napamet, ako je mala slatka crnokosa sitna curica tamnih ociju, onda je. 
ali ako hoces biti sigurna, posalji mi fotku na mail, javit cu ti nakon promocije

----------


## pcelica

To nam je frendica Sara.   :Heart:

----------


## †marival

zato sam ja u bedu kaj nisam vidjela
 .... možda sljedeći put muki   :Wink:  naši anđeleki

----------


## Sun

a ja ponosna na mog nećaka http://public.fotki.com/Sun9000/unic...intfinal4.html
 :D

----------


## ms. ivy

a meni žaooo da nismo uspjeli doći...   :Sad:

----------


## Mukica

dosla mi maloprije hrpa HT racuna s curicom za koju sam prvo pomislila da je Majina Nola  :D , a onda na drugi, treci i peti pogled vise nisam ziher...  :?  :?

----------


## pcelica

I Nika je tu, prva po redu. Sara je druga.

Pogledajte:
http://unicef.interactive1.hr/upload...ef%20print.pdf

Mukice, to je moja Nika.   :Heart:

----------


## ms. ivy

sva dječica su prekrasna   :Heart:

----------


## ninochka

moj mališa je 3 po redu   :Heart:

----------


## mamma san

Prekrasni klinci.   :Smile:

----------


## Mukica

super su!
ste dobile kostimice za doma???

----------


## ninochka

ne   :Grin:

----------


## Brunda

Premedeni su svi   :Heart:

----------


## pinocchio

svi su me ostavili bez daha   :Heart:

----------


## ninet

Kako su prepreslatki. Sva sam najezena i rasplakana......

----------


## Foška

mmm prelijepe slike djece, a pohvalna je akcija unicefa, dali su si truda s porukama  :Heart:

----------


## ivarica

*mame djece koja su sudjelovala u kampanji*, hitnoo
mole iz emisije Maja da se javi jedna od vas za sudjelovanje, hitno je (ovo je isto unutar kampanje, obradjuje se jedna tema).
nazlovite pliz zinu na 5343 496, 6343 497 ili 091 5747622

----------

